# Can you diplex a diplex? Maybe triplex?



## supabenben (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok, newbie Dish customer, very pleased so far and I'm very happy with forums like dbstalk! I've searched quite a bit for this but haven't found a solution. I have a turbo HD package with the 722 running two TVs. My HDTV is set up as TV1 and a standard def TV as TV2. I have one coax coming out of the wall at TV1's location.

Here is my problem. I get my locals through dish, but I would really love to get locals over the air because of quality and quantity, since dish doesn't carry all the locals available in my area.

I think then that an antenna to the OTA input would work right? Another problem though, I can't get a strong enough signal for a set-top to work. I would have to use a larger antenna outside. However, I want to avoid running another cable or punching any holes in my house.

So here are my questions:

1. Is the 722 OTA tuner a digital tuner that receives the digital guide?

2. The dish installer diplexed the cable in order to send programming to TV2; is that correct? So basically, a sat signal and UHF signal are running through my one coax?

3. Is there any way to send my OTA antenna signal through that same coax? Can I diplex the signal again? Is there such a thing as triplexing?

Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

supabenben said:


> So here are my questions:
> 
> 1. Is the 722 OTA tuner a digital tuner that receives the digital guide?
> *Yes, but you have to subscribe to your locals from Dish if you want any valid data to show up. Otherwise it just says "Digital Service" for all the OTA channels in the guide. The OTAs show up in your Dish program guide.*
> ...


Hope this is helpful.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You really need one more cable to the 722 (dedicated to OTA only). The alternative would be to use the dedicated cable to room 2 and diplex the dish and OTA antenna.

If the other diplexer is where you could easily join the OTA antenna at the top, you might be able to get by with the same wire you're using now - you would need splitters at each end to use this idea. But you couldn't put another set of diplexers on the same cable.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes, you can have OTA and satellite coming in and the output from the agile modulator going the other way to another TV.

It is not the best way to do the setup but it is the one using the least cable. There will be losses in all those connections and if you have marginal signal onan OTA or SAT channel, you may lose that channel.


----------



## supabenben (Jan 5, 2009)

Jim5506 said:


> Yes, you can have OTA and satellite coming in and the output from the agile modulator going the other way to another TV.
> 
> It is not the best way to do the setup but it is the one using the least cable. There will be losses in all those connections and if you have marginal signal onan OTA or SAT channel, you may lose that channel.


Thanks guys for all your comments. I looks like this is the way the installer set it up. Running the sat signal one way to the 722, then the UHF for TV2 back through the same cable.

I'm having no issues at all with sat quality. The other TV is really crappy anyway so I wouldn't be able to notice any quality issues. Programming is coming in fine though.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

supabenben said:


> I'm having no issues at all with sat quality. The other TV is really crappy anyway so I wouldn't be able to notice any quality issues. Programming is coming in fine though.


The biggest risks with backfeeding on the same line that the OTA is coming to the receiver on are 1) broadcasting your "home distribution" over your antenna (rare) and 2) ruining your OTA reception on the ViP. In essense, you're flooding the input of your ViP's OTA tuner with the home distribution output. That doesn't help with tuner sensitivity.

The best thing to do is have separate cables in and out. If you can't do that make sure that you pick a channel as far away as possible from any weak digital OTA signals for your home distribution output. Make sure you're looking at the real channel frequencies and not the display numbers for the digital channels. And be prepared to adjust next month when many digital channels move.


----------



## peaked (Dec 21, 2008)

Supaben- don't diplex it anymore! As mentioned in other post, unintentional upfeed (broadcast) may occur,as well as interference across all bandwidths! This would only frustrate you in the long run. Even if it works fine now,interference has a way of creeping in and popping up.Besides, the more junctions on the system, the more signal loss. I think I would run a separate cable for the FTA's or do without them.If you do run it,put it onto the "Ant.In" port on the reciever. You can use the cheaper RG-59 cable for an antennae-only run.


----------

